# Does anyone CC a full size handgun?



## fliperoo (May 22, 2009)

I live in Massachusetts. I opted for a pre-ban glock 17 vs a new glock 19....on account of both trigger pull and capacity. I have yet to purchase a holster. I am a big guy (6'2" 290lbs.) so...lots of room to conceal. looking for advise from anyone who uses a full size frame for a CCW:

any holster suggestions? 

do you have problems CCing your full size? 

thanks all. i'm new here. good to be aboard.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

In cooler weather, when it is not miserable to wear a cover garment, I regularly carry a Commander sized 1911 clone, an XD45, or a CZ-75B, with no problems. Any good IWB (inside the waist) holster will work. The trick (for me) is to wear it at the 4 o'clock position, with a fairly radical forward tilt, so that the grip is nearly vertical.

I usually use a Clip-Draw on the XD45 Standard model, and have found it to be comfortable and safe.


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

I am a smaller guy (5'9 160lbs) but I also carry my full size gun (Sig P226) sometimes. Now living in the South means that I can only conceal a gun like that in the winter but when I can wear a coat or fleece I can do it. When I do carry my Sig I wear a cheapo Uncle Mikes IWB holster. I wear it at about the 5 o'clock position canted a little bit forward. Some people wouldn't wear an Uncle Mikes holster if you bought them one but it works just fine for me.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

fliperoo said:


> I live in Massachusetts. I opted for a pre-ban glock 17 vs a new glock 19....on account of both trigger pull and capacity. I have yet to purchase a holster. I am a big guy (6'2" 290lbs.) so...lots of room to conceal. looking for advise from anyone who uses a full size frame for a CCW:
> 
> any holster suggestions?
> 
> ...


Welcome!

I've used several older BladeTech kydex inside waistband holsters to conceal full-size Glocks, up to my G34 (same frame, but longer slide than G17). I can't do it effectively in summer tee-shirt-only temps, but when the weather is a bit cooler, cold, or "falling", it's very doable.

As Bisley said, above, try using a forward-cant strong-side rig, with a fairly severe barrel-rearward/grip-forward angle. I've used this type of rig successfully with the holster on the belt at 3-to-5 o'clock, and a light cover garment. If you've never used this type of set-up before, get some serious practice in with it, as gripping the gun at this sharper angle (bend that wrist!) and getting a clean draw stroke requires some quality dry-fire and range time.


----------



## fliperoo (May 22, 2009)

*thanks all.*

great advice. much appreciated.


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm the same size as Truman and carry a full size all the time. It's not a glock and if you dress around the gun it's pretty easy, even in the summer here in the south. A slightly larger t-shirt or one of those Hiawan type shirts from Walmart conceals very well.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

In a belly band I can ccw full size. I use one for my USP 40 and P30. For a Glock trigger system I am not personally confortable with this method and would prefer a stiffer holster. Galco makes a nice belly band wtih a leather holster sewn into it that I would trust with a Glock. I have had good results with Fist's Kydex line. Super thin, light and strong. The one I use for my HK P30 is the Kydex K3 IWB with a severe cant. I have the same model for my Walther PPS although that is a much smaller weapon. Lots of good holster options out there but these are the two methods and types I use regularily. It is definately doable to carry a full size especially with polymer framed handguns lightening up the load a bit.


----------

